# Hillman imp bare block and liners ....



## tomc (Jul 24, 2007)

Rite have a quick question, ive stripped my spare imp lump down with the intention of rebuilding it, atm its coated in sludgey oil on the ouside and quite stubborn. Now im probs gonna get shouted at but is it possible to use wonder wheels to get the worst of it off, as ive used TFR before with good results but dont have any of that, but have lots of wheel cleaner .
anyway will add pic up later


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Well tbh you can try anything, most would go for an acid dip but its not cheap.


----------



## tomc (Jul 24, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Well tbh you can try anything, most would go for an acid dip but its not cheap.


Ahh cheers ... just wanted to know if it could have damaged it in anyway ... 
cheers


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

TBH, the cheapest (and most environmentally UNfriendly) product is petrol  it'll clean all the crud off the block, but isn't kind to anything else!


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

gunk and a pressure washer mate.

Get it bored out to 998+ and put an R21 on it mate...


----------



## tomc (Jul 24, 2007)

impster said:


> gunk and a pressure washer mate.
> 
> Get it bored out to 998+ and put an R21 on it mate...


Lol and howd i bore one out to 998 ... thought id have to buy a 930 to do that ? not the 875.... and yup R21 will be going on it ....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

go to your local brown brother and get some engine degreaser. its what garages use in parts washers. awesome stuff.....

it does cost about £2 a litre tho, but as said, PETROL is the next best thing and a bit cheaper too


----------



## LanCat (Feb 9, 2007)

Use Paraffin in preference to petrol.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

tomc said:


> Lol and howd i bore one out to 998 ... thought id have to buy a 930 to do that ? not the 875.... and yup R21 will be going on it ....


It can be done (whatever they say). You need a good block (preferably L4) that's straight and true, and a very good machinist with very accurate equipment. These days it can be done - years ago it couldn't be done reliably because of the standard of equipment used in the process.

But as you say going down the 930 route is best tho, as you can take them out to silly sizes.

I know of one chap who's gone to 998 using a standard 875 block and used skoda liners (think the same liners as were ironically used in estelle and/or rapide models?).

Put some pics up when you're done mate.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

an Imp? Ace! My cousin has one and does hillclimbs with it, such good fun to drive :thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

my dad has two hilman Imps

I as spares for the other

I'm going to be helping him restore it very soon its what he passed his driving test in and was given them both for free from a bloke in York

I'm going to see what the other is like after we have stripped it down to use parts for the other then i may take the other and do that up so we have one each


----------



## tomc (Jul 24, 2007)

well may as well post up a pic of my mums imp as the crank isnt coming out in a while anyway .... so heres my mums imp.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

will the lump fit in the dishwasher????

Just dont tell the missus:doublesho


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Always fancied a Imp, especialy one of the fast back models.
Photos please


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

had a californian once back in the late 80s, head was warped and couldnt be bothered to get it skimmed, she went to the scrappies unfortuantely


----------

